# Flip Camera



## Kilgore_Trout (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi guys,
I need to buy a dozen Flip cameras locally (something like this): 

Amazon.com: Flip UltraHD Video Camera - Black, 8 GB, 2 Hours (3rd Generation): Camera & Photo

Does anyone have any recommendations? I don't need anything super fancy... cheap (like 1000-2000 EGP) is preferable.

thanks!


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe you will find it here? Radio Shack Egypt or here: Souq Egypt


----------



## Kilgore_Trout (Dec 3, 2012)

thanks! Will check them out!


----------

